# How many times can I make skeeter pee using the same slurry?



## LJPelletier (Nov 21, 2011)

So say I've just racked my skeeter pee, and there seemed to be too much stuff at the bottom to just throw away... can I use this to make another batch of skeeter pee, or something similar? If so, how many times can I do this? I'm guessing the taste will eventually get bad from reusing the same slurry?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Millions of times


----------



## Arne (Nov 22, 2011)

Mike says you can reuse it lots, others on here have said it starts to develop an off taste after a few fermentations. i just pitch it after I have used it once for the skeeter pee. Course I usually have another slurry coming up from a new batch of wine. Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 22, 2011)

I would tend to believe that the dead yeast would start to decompose and alter the flavor however why couldn't you take a specific amount each time. Maybe a quarter cup only. This would insure you only getting a specific amount of dead yeast each time but still enough living yeast.

That being said personally I would only use a slurry once.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 22, 2011)

A million times, eh? I think I'm going to need more carboys.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 22, 2011)

The reason I asked, is I had started a fruit wine with some apples, a pear, a banana, and a can of pumpkin... but it didn't seem to be fermenting. The SG seemed to be a bit high, at 1.1, so I added some pure juice (apple/berry mix) to dilute it a bit. Added some yeast nutrients. Last night, still nothing. So...

I racked my cranberry lemon skeeter pee into secondary last night, and there seemed to be so much left at the bottom... so I figured I'd pour the new wine into the skeeter pee slurry.

Now this morning, it is going like crazy again.  Sooo... I guess now I'm going to have a crazy skeeter concoction.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 22, 2011)

I have a culture ongoing. Most of the dead yeast is removed on first racking. My current culture I use in wine and mead is 12 batches old. I usually have to start a new one when I mess up and let the culture die from lack of attention. Go live culture start fermenting a new batch way easier than getting a new starter going each time


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 22, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I have a culture ongoing. Most of the dead yeast is removed on first racking. My current culture I use in wine and mead is 12 batches old. I usually have to start a new one when I mess up and let the culture die from lack of attention. Go live culture start fermenting a new batch way easier than getting a new starter going each time



So if I want to do that, I just take a small portion of the lees when I'm doing the first rack, and add it to the new must? Or make some sort of starter, then add that to the new must?


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 24, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I have a culture ongoing. Most of the dead yeast is removed on first racking. My current culture I use in wine and mead is 12 batches old. I usually have to start a new one when I mess up and let the culture die from lack of attention. Go live culture start fermenting a new batch way easier than getting a new starter going each time



I want to try to keep live culture... do I just store some in a plastic container the fridge, or what? How long will it stay good for? Do I need to add nutrients or something?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Most times I am starting a new batch before it leaves the fermenter. But I store cultures in a glass jar in frig


----------



## rhoffart (Nov 24, 2011)

I would have to agree with Arne and Steve. Why take a chance, pitch it after one use.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Why, because if I get a culture that is always strong and has no problem going in honey when I am making mead, I keep it alive. That yeast also has had no trouble with blueberries either. I know all the packs are suppose to be the same, but...........


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 24, 2011)

How long does it stay good for in the fridge? It doesn't die from the cold and lack of nutrients?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 24, 2011)

LJPelletier said:


> How long does it stay good for in the fridge? It doesn't die from the cold and lack of nutrients?



I think it goes into a hibernation state. Similar to the dried yeast in packets.


----------

